# AVR / AMP choices?



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently trying to build a home stereo / entertainment system and since I am totally new to all this I need some help ...

If this system is to be mainly used for pounding loud music, and watch the odd movie (90% music / 10% movies), would I look to spend money on "ok" receiver and a very good quality amp, or a very good quality receiver, and an "ok" amp ....?

Of coarse I would love both high end amp and receiver .... but I only want to spend around $2500 - $3000 max ... for both units combined.

What would you guys do? Or would I be better of buying 1 top quality receiver now and saving more money for an amp later ... ?

Im after big bass pounding sound ... 

So what you guys think? What should I do?

Please feel free to recommend any models / brands ... I just want to make the right decision up front and not waste money and back pedal later.

Thanx in advance


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

2500-3000 for just the amp and receiver? Well, if it was me, I would go with something like an Onkyo tx-nr1007 and buy several pro amps to drive the speakers and subs. If you're talking 2500-3000 for everything then things get more complicated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

With an external amp, you don't need anything fancy for the AVR, just something with preouts and the soundprocesding you want. Onkyo 700 series and above has preouts, and Emotiva has the best value proposition for consumer amps right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, please post the speakers you are using, the size of your room, and whether it is open/closed if you would like specific model recommendations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes the $2 - 3K is for amp AVR only, i have a separate budget for speakers and TV.

The speakers I would like to use are Cerwin Vega, the XLS series.

Im would like to buy

2 x XLS-215
2 x XLS-28
1 x XLS-6C

I don't have any of this equipment yet, I just bought a home and set aside $10k to setup a budget stereo / TV room

The room is around 18 x 20 feet with roughly a 14 - 16 ft ceiling ... haven't measured the roof height yet ... room has 2 open walk through doors ...

I think im liking the sound of a slightly cheaper AVR so I can get good amps to make sure the speakers pound good .... on my way to work right now will do more research on these pro amps when I get home.

Thanx for the info guys, if you feel speaker choice is bad / terrible, let me know, im open to all ideas.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think that, unless you are getting a great deal, you can probably do better with a different brand of speakers, but that's another discussion for another thread.

You have a good sized room, and considering that it's open, external amp probably wouldn't hurt, but you don't need to go overboard. Still, I'd go with 200W per channel from Emotiva, and an Onkyo 700 series or better (higher end models have Audyssey MutlEQ XT, which will be good for multiple listening positions).

You will need a powerful sub, so take at look at Elemental Designs and SVS. You might consider 2 subs with the volume of that room.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> With an external amp, you don't need anything fancy for the AVR, just something with preouts and the soundprocesding you want. Onkyo 700 series and above has preouts, and Emotiva has the best value proposition for consumer amps right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:clap::sn:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The XPA5 from Emotiva is one nice amp for the price.:T


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

eugovector said:


> I think that, unless you are getting a great deal, you can probably do better with a different brand of speakers, but that's another discussion for another thread.
> 
> You have a good sized room, and considering that it's open, external amp probably wouldn't hurt, but you don't need to go overboard. Still, I'd go with 200W per channel from Emotiva, and an Onkyo 700 series or better (higher end models have Audyssey MutlEQ XT, which will be good for multiple listening positions).
> 
> You will need a powerful sub, so take at look at Elemental Designs and SVS. You might consider 2 subs with the volume of that room.


You guys are a WEALTH of information! 

WoW I REALLY like the look of those cylinder style subs from SVS ... and they have there own built in amps? Sick! 

You think 2 x those PC12 Plus's or ... 1 x PC 13 Ultra ... or since im saving some cash on the AVR now 2 x PC13's?



> The XPA5 from Emotiva is one nice amp for the price.


You guys are to kind, checking that amp out RIGHT NOW! woot!


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

bambino said:


> The XPA5 from Emotiva is one nice amp for the price.:T


Currently Out Of Stock :hissyfit:

Il try and chase down one of there re-sellers to see if anyone has one ...

ZOMG ... A7-900 Elemntal Design 2 x 18" subs 1300 rms ..... weighs 400 lbs!!! 

How am I going to decide between 2 x PC13 Ultras from SVS or 1 x A7-900 .... both are nice!


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Let's not forget there is always the option of a diy subwoofer. Just think, A Maelstrom X 21 or a TC sounds 5400, the possibilities are endless. Of course, we're going off topic here, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

chkngreez said:


> Let's not forget there is always the option of a diy subwoofer. Just think, A Maelstrom X 21 or a TC sounds 5400, the possibilities are endless. Of course, we're going off topic here, but I couldn't resist.


Your killing me! Ok ive had to much sub intake tonight, i have to sleep! lol 

I think you guys have me sold on a 

Onkyo AVR (undecided what model)
Emotiva 5 channel amp
and I am really liking the ED complete 5.1 package with A7-900 sub ...

Im going to corner load tha 2 x 18's with 1300 rms and see if I can feel it ....


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The XPA5 will be back in stock in early august, I've got another one of those on order as well as the XPA2.
Think 12 channels of amplification is enough? HEHE!:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If SVS is Backordered heavily, I would also recommend giving a good look at Hsu Research, Epik, and Seaton.
If your budget can accommodate it, the Seaton Submersive is truly one of the best Subwoofers I have ever heard. There is not a great deal of Brand Awareness, but I highly recommend doing a Search here and doing a Google Search. 

Hsu makes some awesome Subwoofers as well and Founder Dr. Hsu is a MIT Graduate and highly respected Subwoofer Designer. Here is a Review of Hsu's VTF-3: http://www.ecoustics.com/ah/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/vtf-3-mk3-sub
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Amps: I don't have much experience with different amps, but my input is the ATI. Maybe someone with more experience can let us know how the ATI's stack up against others mentioned here.

Receivers: My latest model is the Onkyo tx-sr706 and like it very much. Before this I used a Yamaha (can't remember which model) and also liked it. Even though I used the same ATI amp with each of these receivers, each one still had a little different sound. To me the Yamaha was a bit more forgiving of lesser quality audio, while the Onkyo is more revealing, more accurate. For very loud music I could listen with the Yamaha for longer periods without ear fatigue.
If I didn't already have outboard eq's I might have gone with a new Yamaha instead of the Onkyo because of the auto calibration. In my research, Yamaha's auto calibration (YPAO) is better than the Onkyo's (Audessey).

Subs: I'll second (or third) the recommendation for HSU subs. I have a HSU home sub and HSU car sub.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> and I am really liking the ED complete 5.1 package with A7-900 sub ...


What model of speakers come with that package?


​


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> What model of speakers come with that package?
> 
> 
> ​


4 x http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_42&products_id=624

$365 a pair

1 x http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_42&products_id=616

$195

1 x http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=606

$2,500

The A7-900 is $2,500 when bought by itself .... and when you buy the package deal you get 
the whole system for $2,900 .... you save like $500 when buying them in the package ...

Only thing I might ask if I could change would be change 1 x pair of the main speakers to a set of
there towers and just pay the difference if they will let me do it ....

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_42&products_id=96

Sounds like a nice package right?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That might be a possibility, they are reasonable folks to deal with. I know the owner personally as he is origionally from my area now he's in newton and quite succesful.:sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've also met the owner and would be shocked if they didn't give you the same discount with the switched speakers.

I think you'd be very happy with that package, just don't underestimate the size/heft of that sub.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Might as well just keep the speakers and buy the towers too. :R


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like you all are zeroing on to a nice blasting package. Don't forget that eugovector initially recommended maybe two subwoofers, and I believe that two or three subwoofers always sound better than one. Well, he did also say a powerful sub... But, if I were choosing, I would not spend so much on one huge sub, but would spend that amount on two smaller ones. Maybe you wouldn't get floor shaking 10 hz, but you surely could get 20hz, and it would give bass more evenly distributed across all the bass frequencies and all around the room.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Trick McKaha said:


> Looks like you all are zeroing on to a nice blasting package. Don't forget that eugovector initially recommended maybe two subwoofers, and I believe that two or three subwoofers always sound better than one. Well, he did also say a powerful sub... But, if I were choosing, I would not spend so much on one huge sub, but would spend that amount on two smaller ones. Maybe you wouldn't get floor shaking 10 hz, but you surely could get 20hz, and it would give bass more evenly distributed across all the bass frequencies and all around the room.


Perhaps, but most folks can't get away with multiple subs due to spousal veto power.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

chkngreez said:


> Let's not forget there is always the option of a diy subwoofer. Just think, A Maelstrom X 21 or a TC sounds 5400, the possibilities are endless. Of course, we're going off topic here, but I couldn't resist.


Nah skip the games just build a tapped horn and be done with it. :devil:


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Perhaps, but most folks can't get away with multiple subs due to spousal veto power.


WAF vs. SVP
:dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

SVP is less offensive to female HT enthusiasts who may also have significant others who de-prioritize new HT purchases.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, sorry to break in here but what is SVP?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Wife acceptance factor is usually abbreviated WAF. I prefer Spousal Acceptance Factor because it's less marginalizing for female home theater enthusiasts. Spousal Veto Power is a play on that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahh, so thats what takes place at my household on a daily basis, LOL! Thanks Marshall.


----------

